# [risolto] direct rendering with 2.6.14

## tizio

Ciao a tutti!!!

sto provando a passare dal kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r10 al linux-2.6.14-gentoo-r2

purtroppo con il nuovo non riesco ad abilitare il direct rendering in quanto non riesce a caricare il modulo fglrx...

mi son dimenticato di far qualcosa? devo riemergere qualche pacchetto? (gli ati-drivers sono all'ultima versione stabile)

sul 2.6.12 funziona tutto ma se passo da un desktop all'altro.. (tipo ctrl+alt+f1 e poi di nuovo sull f7) non vedo piu nulla e devo riavviare brutalmente (questo solo con direct rendering attivato)

qualche idea?

grazie gia da ora a tutti!!

ciao ciaoLast edited by tizio on Tue Nov 15, 2005 12:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai ricompilato, una volta attivo il sistema con il nuovo kernel, gli ati-drivers?

----------

## tizio

si

ho anche rifatto opengl-update ati

e il xorg.conf rimane quello che su 2.6.12 funziona...

proprio non capizco..

----------

## emix

Prova a mettere qualche log relativo a X.org.

----------

## tizio

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

direi che l'unica parte relativa e' questa... mi sa che il problema e' proprio che non trova il modulo fglrx

infatti pure se faccio lsmod non lo vedo e se provo un modprobe me dice not found.

----------

## morellik

Come spiegato su queste faq http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html

occorre fare attenzione alla compilazione del modulo perché l'ebuild non si ferma

se qualcosa non si compila correttamente ed installa solo la parte binaria.

Prova a riemergere il pacchetto facendo attenzione ad eventuali errori di compilazione.

morellik

----------

## tizio

appena rifatto... nessun errore

la versione e' la 8.14.13-r3 con la flag opengl attivata

modprobe fglrx continua a dire not found

grazie a tutti per la pazienza e l'aiuto

----------

## morellik

Prova a dare 

```
uname -r
```

 e guarda se c'è il modulo in

/lib/modules/<uname -r>/video oppure dai il comando

```
equery f ati-drivers
```

 che mostra la locazione di tutti i file

installati.

morellik

----------

## tizio

root:/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2# find ./ -iname *video*

root:/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2#

root:/lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2# equery f ati-drivers | grep fglrx

/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r10/video/fglrx.ko

/opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

/usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

/usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

sotto il vecchio kernel effettivamente il modulo esiste... dite che a copiarlo a mano nel nuovo non risolvo nulla vero?

----------

## Wise

ciao,

prova a reinstallare i driver stando attento che /usr/src/linux punti alla versione 2.6.14,

da quanto ho capito dal post sopra li hai installati solo per il .12...

buona fortuna!

----------

## earcar

No, perchè la tua versione degli ati-drivers è incompatibile con il kernel 2.6.14

Le versioni compatibili sono >=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1

----------

## tizio

azz... se sei sicuro siano incompatibili allora e' quello il problema... (il link /usr/src/linux era giusto)

appena vado a casa provo a emergerli con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS (speriamo non dia problemi)

e poi vi dico 

grazie ancora a tutti

ciao ciao

----------

## matttions

Ciao  :Smile: 

Poichè ci ho sbattuto la testa per parecchio tempo ecco la situazione secondo me:

Installazione

1.0

Per installare i dirver dovete disabilitare il direct renderign nel kernel

ovvero ecco come deve apparire da menuconfig

```
 <M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)                                            

  │ │       < >   ALI chipset support                                                     

  │ │       < >   ATI chipset support                                                      

  │ │       < >   AMD Irongate, 761, and 762 chipset support                           

  │ │       < >   AMD Opteron/Athlon64 on-CPU GART support                         

  │ │       <M>   Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8xx and E7x05 chipset support               

  │ │       < >   NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support                                  

  │ │       < >   SiS chipset support                                                     

  │ │       < >   Serverworks LE/HE chipset support                               

  │ │       < >   VIA chipset support                                                     

  │ │       < >   Transmeta Efficeon support                                        

  │ │       < > Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)     

```

Ovvero selezionate l'AGP e non selezionate il direct rendering.

1.1

Rebootate nel nuovo kernel

emergete i nuovi driver ati [IMHO sempre quelli in unstable sono sempre meglio...]

L'ebuild dà un sacco di informazioni .. ma alcune non sono proprio chiarissime .. per esempio

```
* Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.14-suspend2

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                  [ ok ] 

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                   [ ok ] 

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                  [ ok ] 

* X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

```

Sembrerebbe che il DRM venga disabilitato ed il modulo non venga costruito ...

quando invece, continuando su questa strada,da glxinfo ottengo :

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: FireMV 2400 PCI DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1014 (X4.3.0-8.18.8)

OpenGL extensions:

```

Ovvero --> Il DRM è attivo ed è l'ATI che lo gestisce.. quindi .. let's go on ...[bisogna crederci diciamo..]

aggiornate l'interfaccia opengl

```
eselect opengl set ati
```

Configurazione

2.0

Riscrivete il vostro xorg.conf con il programma 

```
/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig
```

Il nuovo programma 

```
/opt/ati/bin/aticonfig
```

 a me nn ha funzionato.

Lanciate X.

dovrebbe andare.

features :

- Alcuni giochi girano + veloci che con i radeon

[testato nexuiz]

- Gnome carica + velocemente [forse è un mio placebo, forse no]

really bad bugs

- La software suspend 2, che con i driver radeon và tranquillamente, con questi fà casino, nonostante abbia abilitato l'opzione 

```
UseDummyServer yes
```

nell 

```
/etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf
```

- LA demo di doom3 s'imballa di brutto.

[Se richiamate le opzioni si freeza il sistema e bisogna spegnere con violenza.]

Non testate

- Le trasparenze non sò se funzionano decentemente.

my two cents.

----------

## earcar

 *tizio wrote:*   

> azz... se sei sicuro siano incompatibili allora e' quello il problema... (il link /usr/src/linux era giusto)

 

sicurissimo  :Wink: 

 *tizio wrote:*   

> appena vado a casa provo a emergerli con ACCEPT_KEYWORDS (speriamo non dia problemi)

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS è deprecato da tempo

usa piuttosto un: 

```
echo ">=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.18.8-r1 ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## earcar

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'ebuild dà un sacco di informazioni .. ma alcune non sono proprio chiarissime .. per esempio
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A me sembra invece molto chiaro  :Rolling Eyes: 

L'ebuild va a pescare se nella vostra conf del kernel avete abilitato MTRR e AGP e avete disabilitato il DRM

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sembrerebbe che il DRM venga disabilitato ed il modulo non venga costruito ...
> 
> quando invece, continuando su questa strada,da glxinfo ottengo :
> ...

 

Per crederci invece basta guardare meglio:  *Quote:*   

> [...cut...]
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: FireMV 2400 PCI DDR Generic
> ...

 

 *matttions wrote:*   

> - Le trasparenze non sò se funzionano decentemente.

 

Con i driver binari (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) le trasparenze non funzionano perché sono volutamente non supportate da ati la quale ha detto che finchè composite sarà sperimentale non daranno supporto a questa feature.

**earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## tizio

yeah!!!

ho "emergiato" gli ati-drivers 8.19.10!!

funziona il direct rendering anche su kernel 2.6.14 finalmente!!!

grazie a tutti!!

ora pero' e' sorto il problema che quando esco da fluxbox o quando faccio ctrl+alt+f1 mi va in crash e devo forzare lo spegnimento...

sia con fglrx che con radeon..

e' cosi unstable questa versione di ati-drivers o sbaglio qualcosa?

questo puo c'entrare qualcosa???

root:/home/tizio# emerge -pv --update --deep world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies \

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "app-admin/eselect-opengl" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.2-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.0.3 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.19.10" [ebuild])

!!! Problem with ebuild x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.19.10

!!! Possibly a DEPEND/*DEPEND problem.

!!! Depgraph creation failed.

----------

## matttions

 *earcar wrote:*   

>  *matttions wrote:*   
> 
> L'ebuild dà un sacco di informazioni .. ma alcune non sono proprio chiarissime .. per esempio
> 
> ```
> ...

 

L'output non cambia di una virgola se il DRM viene compilato come modulo o built in.

Almeno sul mio sistema.

 *matttions wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sembrerebbe che il DRM venga disabilitato ed il modulo non venga costruito ...
> 
> quando invece, continuando su questa strada,da glxinfo ottengo :
> ...

 

Per crederci invece basta guardare meglio:  *Quote:*   

> [...cut...]
> 
> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
> 
> OpenGL renderer string: FireMV 2400 PCI DDR Generic
> ...

 

Si infatti volevo dire che nonostante i strani avvisi dell'ebuild, il modulo viene costruito.. come riporta glxinfo  :Smile: 

 *matttions wrote:*   

> - Le trasparenze non sò se funzionano decentemente.

 

Con i driver binari (x11-drivers/ati-drivers) le trasparenze non funzionano perché sono volutamente non supportate da ati la quale ha detto che finchè composite sarà sperimentale non daranno supporto a questa feature.

**earcar  :Wink: [/quote]

Intedevo che nonostante la configurazione dell'ebuild dice che non verrà costruito il modulo, questo viene costruito.

Almeno qui da me....

Da voi come butta?

 :Smile: 

----------

